# Spreader Freezing



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I use small gravel in my spreader and have a problem with it freezing up. I have to hop up on the truck and shovel it around because it ends up cavarnous and won't fall onto the conveyor. The spreader is a stainless steel Buyer Saltdogg. Has anyone used one of the vibrators on a larger spreader.....I only saw them advertised for the tailgate spreaders. Will removing the baffel above the conveyor help?


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never tried it but have been told that a little windshield washer fluid will help maybe worth a try????


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I probably would not remove the inverted v on it. All the weight would be on the chain and strain it.

Ive also heard that washer fluid works


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

A lot of guys around here have some sort of arrangement to run the truck exhaust up through the bed and duct it around the spreader. It works on the same principle as a heated dump body. Most of them are pretty simple, a piece of flexible exhaust pipe, and some plywood or sheet metal to direct it around the hopper. Real easy with a pickup or dump body, just seal the bed rails to the top of the hopper. A flatbed needs a little more framing to support the panels.


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT remove the inverted V it is there for a reason !!!! your anti skid, sand or dirt will freeze if there is any moisture in it and you do not use any salt etc. to stop this. 

I use to pick up stone chips at the quarry for anti skid sometimes, and it would freeze up quick... I would dump 3 or 4 gals. of windshield washer fluid on top.. worked great, ( wont work very well if there is a lot of dust, stone-dust, or sand in the mix ) and would cost under $10 for the load !! Good Luck


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I went out sanding last night and I put a couple bags of ice melt in with the gravel. I didn't have a problem with freeze up but the temperature wasn't very low. Not sure if it was the ice melt or just not cold enough to freeze it up. Are the vibrators worth the money??? The washer fluid that you pour in, is it just regular or do you use the winter stuff???


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea, the best way to get it from not stick is using the washer fluid.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Brad3403;671642 said:


> I went out sanding last night and I put a couple bags of ice melt in with the gravel. I didn't have a problem with freeze up but the temperature wasn't very low. Not sure if it was the ice melt or just not cold enough to freeze it up. Are the vibrators worth the money??? The washer fluid that you pour in, is it just regular or do you use the winter stuff???


I have a Fisher Pro-Caster, the Salt sand mix would get hung up all the time until I put 2 vibrators on it now I just hit the switch and keep on moving...Best thing I ever did!!!!


----------



## Tripower (12 mo ago)

I found using rv antifreeze I pour some over it then fill a tea kettle up hot water mix it in the gallon jug and dump that it usally will clear a jam but I still end up with it sticking especially large load and if pile was in dump truck and got cold only time it works good if it’s fresh batch that was under cover but you need a big pile so you can find some warm ones deep inside I have vibrator if dry it works good but hard to find sometimes I’m only about 20 tons with new spreader switching mixes and adjustment of baffles I was using tiny anti skid basically asphalt top without out oil it was to dense and would lock my auger but adjusted baffles helped next year I’ll have some indoors but for now I’ll use the stone yards under dome it doesn’t seem worth effort to haul home loose to much and freezing issue I will try getting fresh and see how that works I’m using 1b basically I know last year it got bad I seen guys running 2b but with heavy duty hydraulic tailgate dump it was hard to find anything clean


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a salt dog tailgate salter with a vibrator and If I leave ANY salt in it overnight its ****ed. I have to hand scoop it all out or break it up with a bar.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Salt delivery trucks use vibrators to make sure the load drops out. Take a page from them and get a good vibrator.


----------



## Tripower (12 mo ago)

Kvston said:


> Salt delivery trucks use vibrators to make sure the load drops out. Take a page from them and get a good vibrator.


I have one I was talking to expert he said use to heavy of vibrater on will shake the spreader apart like using on for Tri axle on a plastic box doesn't last long


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Yep I wasn’t saying use their version, just pointing out the concept works.


----------



## blizzard13 (12 mo ago)

Don’t remove the inverted V. A vibrator will help with material flow tremendously and is the standard on hopper salt spreaders if you’re running anything but salt.

If you remove the spinner there should be a bolt on the auger end. Use a wrench to free up the auger and remember to grease the bearings.


----------



## Tripower (12 mo ago)

blizzard13 said:


> Don't remove the inverted V. A vibrator will help with material flow tremendously and is the standard on hopper salt spreaders if you're running anything but salt.
> 
> If you remove the spinner there should be a bolt on the auger end. Use a wrench to free up the auger and remember to grease the bearings.


When I first started i had to much flow I had move baffles so only lil trickle seemed to stop auger locking up I had to blow it out with air to unclog the auger bigger 1b works better my problem now I can get material but don't have indoor storage so soon as sets it starts freezing from now on just going load up from there pile where I can dig in get unfrozen material. I use about half in first load then fight with rest or loose it on ground to freeze but it's good for drive way later on


----------

